
Interview with Founder of Minds.com - jmsflknr
https://interviews.slashdot.org/story/19/03/08/1817245/we-will-never-sell-out-or-compromise-our-principles-that-would-be-like-murder-the-slashdot-interview-with-ceo-and-founder-of-mindscom-social-network
======
rudedogg
Since users get tokens for interactions with their content, I wonder if the
content on sites like this will be worse. You have that incentive everywhere
else (the positive feeling of likes, +1s, etc.), but here it's a kind of
direct financial reward.

It almost seems like "gamifying" content causes it's quality to go down. HN
hides upvote/downvote counts for comments, which seems to help.

------
O1111OOO
This is an interesting _experiment_ on the future of user engagement and the
effects of monetization.

I suspect that this will improve commenting (compared to other larger, non-HN,
sites), as users interested in the reward system will put their best foot
forward.

It would help commenting immensely if "downvotes" caused a reduction of
accumulated rewards but could also lead to a kind of bland (play it safe)
mentality.

From both a sociological and business model perspective... I find this
fascinating. There's a $haring (is caring) aspect to this initial push and a
hint of group ownership (like stock holders).

